# OCT 24th Allatoona FALL BASH BENEFIT



## DANNYP (Aug 29, 2015)

Sat October 24th Come one come all

Porko's and DannyP's Benefit Bass Tournament benefiting the US Marine Corps Toys for Tots program
October 24th
Lake Allatoona
Gatewood Boat Ramp
Safelight - 3:00
Entry fee $50 per team or person 100% payback ( $40 to creel, $10 to Big Fish, optional $10 side pot) AND 1 or more new unwrapped toy(s) for a boy and or girl between ages 2-up either per person or per entry
If you feel generous and want to bring more than 1 toy we certainly won't turn you down
Normal Porko tournament rules apply - 5 fish creel limit 12" length limit
We are also looking for sponsors for this event- if you know of a company that would like to sponsor/donate a door prize please let us know


----------



## DANNYP (Sep 19, 2015)

I have received several questions with the majority being, I cant fish because of other commitments but would like to donate a Toy. Christie over at Natures Tackle Box in Hiram will be accepting Toy drop offs for those who would like to donate but cannot attend the tournament. We are also seeing about another location over in the Acworth/Marietta side of town so stay tuned. IF YOU ARE FISHING THE TOURNAMENT PLEASE BRING YOUR DONATION TO THE RAMP. Another questions was the $ amount of the toy(s). I am not going to place a minimum $ amount on what to spend, all I ask is please use good judgement.

Also hope to be making some other announcements soon, will see if they pan out. Still trying to find someone to feed us, If you have an inside contact let us know.

Thank you all for your support.

Danny P


----------



## Ironrabbit (Sep 22, 2015)

I have never fished this lake before, but this would be a good opportunity, PLUS it is for a good cause.


----------



## DANNYP (Sep 24, 2015)

I would like to thank  Steve Scearcy , His company will be a drop off site for those wanting to donate but cant attend the tournament. If you are on the Marietta/ Kennesaw side of town you can drop off your donation at:
 CRS Inc
1050 Union Ct
Kennesaw, GA 30152

Thank you Steve very much


----------



## DANNYP (Oct 4, 2015)

*Toys for Tots Fall Bash UPDATE*



A big thank you to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for coming on board by donating a $100 gift card,

ALSO






 and Matt Driver for donating some cool stuff

And





 and Dustin King. They have given us some very nice goodie bags to be handed out.

Please give their Facebook page a like and tell them thanks for their donation on such short notice.

www.facebook.com/BoatUS

www.facebook.com/publix

www.facebook.com/5x3Fishing?fref=ts

Hoping to hear from a couple of others.


----------



## DANNYP (Oct 14, 2015)

Just want to Thank Rob Faddis and Issac Moore for providing us with some samples to hand out along with some product for 1,2,and 3rd place for the upcoming Fall bass Benefit.

Also Cant forget Warren Barnes who with his Daiwa hookup got us a nice rod to raffle off.

Please if you haven't , give their Facebook pages and Like and tell them thanks

www.facebook.com/btsprotectant?fref=ts

www.facebook.com/Warren-Barnes-Fishing-206355836186099/


----------

